# Procedure to invite relative for 1 week



## JabbarSagoor (May 3, 2017)

Hi all,
I want to invite my uncle and aunt for 1 week on Turkish Tourist Visa. What is easy and fast procedure? 

Thank you


----------



## emmazarah (Sep 13, 2017)

I read a blog regarding this. I can't simply paste the url here. So let me paste the blog ;

*Eligibility Criteria for Turkey Tourist Visa
*
*To be eligible for tourist visa to Turkey you will have to fulfil the following conditions:
*
You must have a valid passport
Your passport must be valid for at least 6 months from the date of your entry into Turkey
You must provide proof of confirmed hotel reservation, flight bookings and travel itinerary for the entire duration of your stay in Turkey
You must provide a copy of your completed visa application form
You must provide a copy of your confirmed air tickets to and from Turkey
You must provide proof of your financial ability so as to support yourself financially during your stay in Turkey and for your return transportation. Turkey requires visitors to have at least USD 50 (INR 3,178.72) per day for staying in the country.
You must provide a formal statement of your financial situation from your bank for the previous 6 months
You must show proof of having Police Clearance Certificate or PPC. In case you have travelled to United Kingdom, United States of America or any other Schengen country, then PPC is not required.
You intend to leave Turkey at the end of your authorized stay
Steps to follow to apply for Turkey Tourist Visa

Before you apply for Turkish tourist visa, go through the regulations to apply for the tourist visa and the processing time required for the visa to be issued. Once you are aware of all the details regarding the application, you can go ahead with the following procedure:

Depending on your nationality you will have to apply for Turkish tourist visa through one of the two ways: Online Application for electronic visa or Direct Application to Turkish Consulate.

*For Online Application*

In case you want to obtain an e-visa you can apply for it through Turkey Electronic Visa Application System. It is an easy procedure that involves three simple steps-

*Step 1*: Apply for the visa

Provide the requested information for e-visa application

*Step 2*: Pay visa application fee

Make payment for the e-visa through your credit card or debit card

*Step 3*: Download the visa

Once you make payment for the e-visa you will receive a link through email. You can download your e-visa from the link. You must take a print-out of your e-visa before you start on your journey to Turkey.

For Direct Application

You can obtain for a tourist visa by submitting your application to the Turkish Embassy or Consulate nearest to you.

*Step 1*: Download the visa application form

Obtain the visa application form from the Turkish Embassy in your country or you can download the Visa Application Form through the internet. This application form is available free of cost.

*Step 2*: Fill up the visa application form

Fill out the details required in the application form carefully. Do not forget to put your signature on your completed application form.

*Step 3*: Gather the required documents for visa application

Make a check list of the documents that you need to submit along with your application form. Gather all the documents and keep them ready for submission.

*Step 4*: Provide photograph for your visa application

Provide your recent colour photograph for the visa application. Make sure that your photograph matches or corresponds to all the specifications required for visa photographs. In any case, your photograph must not be more than 6 months old. You will need to submit two copies of your passport photograph along with your visa application form.

*Step 5*: Check the visa application fee

Check the fees required for your visa application. Keep the fee ready for submission along with your visa application form. Remember to check the mode of payment accepted for the visa application by the Turkish Embassy or Consulate located in your home country.

*Step 6*: Submit your visa application form

Take an appointment for your visa application submission at the Turkish Consulate. Submit your completed visa application form in person or through a representative or travel agent at the Turkish Embassy or Consulate nearest to you, along with all the required documentation.

*Step 7*: Pay required visa application fee

Pay the applicable fee for your visa application at the time of submitting your application form.

*Step 8*: Collect your visa

After your visa is issued you will be notified about it. Collect your visa on time

*Required Fees for Turkey Tourist Visa*

The fees for Turkey tourist visa varies as per the nationality of the visa applicant. For more information on visa fees regarding applicants from various nations you can check the Turkish visa chart.

*Note:*

Your application fee will not be refunded if your application for a tourist visa is refused or rejected for any reason.
The visa application fee is subject to change at any time.
Turkey Tourist Visa Exemption

Turkey exempts the citizens of several countries from obtaining a tourist visa to visit the country. The period of stay allowed for such visitors varies from 30 days to 90 days depending on their nationality. The following is the list of the visa-exempted countries for Turkey:

*Dos and Don’ts for Turkey Tourist Visa*

You must remember the following dos and don’ts while applying for Turkey tourist visa.

*Dos*

Apply for a tourist visa at least 2 weeks in advance of your planned travel date so that there is enough time for the application procedure to be completed on time
Fill up your application form carefully with all accurate details
Bring original copies and photocopies of all supporting documents when you come to submit your visa application form at the Turkish Embassy or Consulate

*Don’ts*

Do not present false documents for your tourist visa
Do not hide or misrepresent facts in your application

Hope it helps


----------

